# 244J Deere w Bobcat 96" V-Blade hydro?



## pcfsuper (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a 244j with the bobcat quick attach. So I picked up a 96" Bobcat V blade and can't get the hydrolics to work any ideas. I have the pin adapter kit and controll box but, The blade needs active pressure to it to operate and their is no detent or live connection for this. If i can get this working it will help clear the 10+ miles of trails and parking lots I have to do


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

How are you controling the electric over Hydro function on the V blade? Most Bobcat computer boards on the attachment end were built as Bobcat specific. Mainly the 7pin controls. I would have went with some other brand of aftermarket blade. Just because most brands use the quick attach plate, doesn't mean there attachments were designed for other brands.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

if you can't get it to work i am looking for a bobcat 96inch blade if you want to sell it.
sorry i can't help lol


----------



## pcfsuper (Nov 10, 2008)

> How are you controling the electric over Hydro function on the V blade? Most Bobcat computer boards on the attachment end were built as Bobcat specific. Mainly the 7pin controls. I would have went with some other brand of aftermarket blade. Just because most brands use the quick attach plate, doesn't mean there attachments were designed for other brands.


I have the 7 to 14 pin adapter and a remote (Bobcat) controll box so getting the electric over hydrolics to function isn't the issue it is getting live hydrolics to the blade as there is no detent for bypass. In essense I am having trouble getting hydrolics to the blade cylinders. You would have to try to operate the joy stick or lever along with the controll box. So I am coming up with not enough hands to operate everything. I have an ag repair shop trying to come up with some solutions. I guess I'll have to see what they come up with. Thanks for the help.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I see, you connect the hoses to the third valve line but they only work when you move the lever in the cab. Hmmm. Sell it? You have somebody interested here?


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I run New Holland and Deere skid steers. The power angel on the power rakes only work when you engage the rake (through the handle) In other words, I can't angel the rake unless the drum is spinning. On my Cat and Deere backhoes, there is a ball valve to shut off the flow to the quick connect bucket that allows you to operate an attachment, there is also an electrical switch that must be flipped before I can do that. I think you can make it work, don't forget they sell 6 way dozer blades that run on most skid steers. Good luck!


----------



## pcfsuper (Nov 10, 2008)

*Using it for 1 year*

The local Ag shop installed a spool kit with a detent to route the hydraulics and it works awsome. I guess I wont have to sell it after all. It works 100 time better on the 244j then the 250 bobcat, you can actually see what you are doing. If you work on something hard enough you can always get good results.wesport wesport wesport


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Good job, so now you are ready for the season?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I love my 244J to plow with....both with its protech pusher or its craig snow bucket it kicks butt.

Much much better than a skid steer, both heavier, stronger and most of all you can see in all directions with elevation to boot.

Great machine for all but the largest plowing jobs.

Dave


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Post some pics of what the ag shop did and of the plow on your loader. I think we'd all like to see it.


----------

